# Holding Salmon in a Cambro



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all,
As a five year caterer, I have never served salmon on the buffet line. Now, I believe it is time to add a couple of entree choices to my menu. Your assistance is appreciated in helping me with 1 - Tips for Quantity preparation, (baked) holding and transporting in Cambros. Your experience is far greater than mine, thank you in advance for what you can offer this unseasoned salmon caterer.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Repost your question in an appropriate category or have a moderator move it. This is New User Introductions and no one is likely to see it.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

When I had a questionable food item to hold I would take special care in handling. In the case of Salmon i would either have someone at home base cooking and bringing the entree over to the site at the time of service. The other method with be Sous Vide. The Sous Vide method would produce the best quality and I would do it at the function. The cooking and traveling method would be real hard to determine if the quality would be up to par when it is served.


----------



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

chefbillyb said:


> When I had a questionable food item to hold I would take special care in handling. In the case of Salmon i would either have someone at home base cooking and bringing the entree over to the site at the time of service. The other method with be Sous Vide. The Sous Vide method would produce the best quality and I would do it at the function. The cooking and traveling method would be real hard to determine if the quality would be up to par when it is served.


----------



## katerqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

thank you


----------

